# Easy Cap



## Rick Tresnak (Sep 10, 2014)

I was just curious how many services are still using the Easy Cap as a way of determining ET Tube placement in addition to ETCo2.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 10, 2014)

We carry colorimetric CO2 detectors with every BVM county wide. They don't get used very much due to the fact we have so many people on scene that the waveform cap is already set up prior to intubation.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 10, 2014)

They are still required to be present during intubations in the event that the inline on the monitor fails. I have seen one used exactly once, and that was by an overzealous medic.

If I place an SGA by myself (unsure when that would happen), I am supposed to use one instead of the monitor as the state has deemed me too stupid recognize the mere presence of a waveform.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 11, 2014)

We carry them in our airway rolls, but I can't remember the last time we actually used it. We tossed a bunch out because they expired recently too.


----------



## Jon (Sep 16, 2014)

I haven't worked a truck without one.

I used one earlier this summer when my filterline EtCO2 adaptor got fouled w/ already aspirated vomit 20 minutes into a code. It was better than nothing.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 16, 2014)

We aren't allowed to use colorimetric devices. Don't even carry them.

Continuous waveform capnography within 30 seconds of placement of an advanced airway by protocol.


----------

